# First Snowfalls, Upcoming weather and Storms of winter 2022-2023. Storm snow totals, Observations and Predictions?



## MidnightJester (Sep 16, 2022)

Powderchaser's '22-'23 Winter Forecast Calling For "Robust La Niña"
					

Report from Powderchasers.com 2022-2023 POWDERCHASERS WINTER FORECAST 09/13/2022 As the weather cools and the days grow shorter, thoughts turn to skiing. Ski season is just around the corner, and e…




					unofficialnetworks.com
				












						Fresh September Snowfall in the USA - InTheSnow
					

InTheSnow Fresh September Snowfall in the USA




					www.inthesnow.com
				












						Banff Sunshine Village Sees First Snowfall Of The Season
					

Similar to last season, Banff Sunshine Village in Alberta, Canada is one of the first North American ski resorts to see snowfall this season! The resort shared a series of spectacular images over t…




					unofficialnetworks.com
				












						Rare 'Triple-Dip' La Niña Could Impact North America's Ski Season
					

It’s near impossible to say what the ski season is going to look like months before it actually begins. Weather changes, and even a forecast stating several inches of fresh snow hours before …




					unofficialnetworks.com
				












						Old Farmer's Almanac Predicts "Tale Of Two Winters" For 2023
					

The 2022-23 winter predictions have been out and about for a good bit now. We discussed the Farmer’s Almanac’s predictions and Direct Weather’s predictions in early August, and th…




					unofficialnetworks.com


----------



## Granite1 (Sep 16, 2022)

Mount Washington summit yesterday!!!


----------



## slatham (Sep 16, 2022)

3rd La Niña year.

So I’ll take the 30” December dump from 2020
Remove the subsequent rain storm
Keep the 2021 MLK to Presidents’ Day run of cold/snow 
Since it can’t be a dupe of prior years, insert March dump.
Then switch to April-May of 2022.


----------



## bigbob (Sep 18, 2022)

I found a totally blacky wooly bear caterpillar in my garage yesterday!


----------



## 2Planker (Sep 18, 2022)

bigbob said:


> I found a totally blacky wooly bear caterpillar in my garage yesterday!


  For those that don’t know.  
  The more Black (less brown) on the Woolly Bear caterpillars in fall means a longer, colder, snowy winter ahead









						Woolly Bear Caterpillars and Weather Prediction
					

Learn about the woolly bear caterpillar and how they are used to forecast winter weather. The Old Farmer's Almanac investigates woolly bears as weather predictors.




					www.almanac.com


----------



## Not Sure (Sep 18, 2022)

Weather patterns tend to flip , It’s been hot and dry so hopefully it flips  a bit closer to Winter vs fall. 
The weather guy I follow gave up on seasonal forecasting, he only goes out a month or two. 
If you live in the East it’s like Lucy pulling the football at the last minute Lol. 

Hey but there’s still a chance….maybe we’ll luck out this year!


----------



## BenedictGomez (Sep 18, 2022)

Not Sure said:


> Weather patterns tend to flip , It’s been hot and dry so hopefully it flips  a bit closer to Winter vs fall.



Reversion to the mean would = a ton of December precipitation.  Think snow.


----------



## BodeMiller1 (Sep 20, 2022)

2Planker said:


> For those that don’t know.
> The more Black (less brown) on the Woolly Bear caterpillars in fall means a longer, colder, snowy winter ahead
> 
> 
> ...


This is old school; in my world this is known as the albino effect. The darker the color the move heat / light waves are picked up. Thus, the moose should have told you at the front gate. My last puppy was tricolor. It was amazing how much the white and black deafferented in heat, one could feel it.

In other words, wax blue and sharpen often.

From the above article: 

Woolly bears do not actually feel much like wool—they are covered with short, stiff bristles of hair. This reminds me of my third wife. it not as it appears, and it will turn on you. So, there's that.









						What is The Albedo Effect And How Does it Impact Global Warming?
					

High albedo and low albedo can change global temperatures through feedback loops, but what is the definition of the albedo effect in the first place?




					www.greenly.earth
				




This is what they don't tell you.


----------



## thebigo (Sep 20, 2022)

Saw snow today but a long way from home.


----------



## BodeMiller1 (Sep 20, 2022)

GOES-East CONUS - GeoColor - NOAA / NESDIS / STAR
					

Near real-time publication of GOES-East and GOES-West images from NOAA/NESDIS/STAR




					www.star.nesdis.noaa.gov
				




Okay, looks like clippers are diving down out of Canada. Yep


----------



## BodeMiller1 (Sep 20, 2022)

BodeMiller1 said:


> GOES-East CONUS - GeoColor - NOAA / NESDIS / STAR
> 
> 
> Near real-time publication of GOES-East and GOES-West images from NOAA/NESDIS/STAR
> ...



No edit


----------



## KustyTheKlown (Sep 21, 2022)

snow in the forecast for peaks in the adks and greens

and the drenching noVT just got surely relieved some drought and snowmaking pond issues. 

hows the river flowing in the mrv?


----------



## cdskier (Sep 21, 2022)

KustyTheKlown said:


> snow in the forecast for peaks in the adks and greens
> 
> and the drenching noVT just got surely relieved some drought and snowmaking pond issues.
> 
> hows the river flowing in the mrv?


----------



## MidnightJester (Sep 21, 2022)

Lake Tahoe Sees First Snowfall Of The Season!
					

Can you smell it? Can you hear it? Can you feel it?! Snow! It snowed in Lake Tahoe! It rained across much of the basin, but Tahoe’s highest peaks picked up enough of the white fluffy stuff to…




					unofficialnetworks.com
				




Winters coming, Its coming slowly flake by flake Muhahahahhahahahah ~


----------



## Zand (Sep 23, 2022)

Flakes are flying atop Lincoln Peak!


----------



## slatham (Sep 23, 2022)

nice ! they have video on FB and Instagram.


----------



## BodeMiller1 (Sep 23, 2022)

Nothing unusual on the top of Mt. Washington. It looks about right to me.


----------



## MidnightJester (Sep 24, 2022)

First Snow Of The Season Spotted At Vermont Ski Resort! (Video)
					

Goosebumps. I have actual goosebumps as I’m writing these words. It snowed in Vermont this morning. Yup! It actually snowed!!!!!! The video below doesn’t show a ton of snow, but seeing …




					unofficialnetworks.com
				



Thanks for the Lincoln peak pic Zand , Here's a Video of first Vermont flakes at Sugarbush 









						Whiteface Reporting First Snowfall Of The Season!
					

Sound the alarms! It’s snowing in New York! Whiteface Mountain posted a beautiful video of snowflakes falling this morning marking the first snowfall of the season, and it looks like a decent…




					unofficialnetworks.com


----------



## MidnightJester (Sep 24, 2022)

Official Winter Forecast For 2022/23 By Meteorologist Chris Tomer
					

Meteorologists Chris Tomer gets after it! Our man, your man, meteorologist Chris Tomer has just dropped his 2022 – 2023 Winter weather forecast. Chris is one of the most followed meteorologis…




					unofficialnetworks.com
				




One of the best video explanations of what drives and affects our winters most the time lol

8 weeks or less somewhere in VT there should be riding and Killington will be full throttle readying for the Women's world cup with snow a-plenty


----------



## BodeMiller1 (Sep 28, 2022)

Not so good, butt fill up the snow making...


----------



## KustyTheKlown (Sep 30, 2022)

looky looky


----------



## IceEidolon (Sep 30, 2022)

Sunday River had a test fire. Not that anything stuck - they may not have even turned the air on - but it's trending towards go time and marketing snow at least.


----------



## MidnightJester (Oct 2, 2022)

The Colorado Ski Season is Unofficially Underway!
					

It seems that year after year,  images of the first turns of the season that come across our desk are from the good people at Silverton Mountain. This year is no different. The Colorado ski season …




					unofficialnetworks.com
				




2022-2023 turns are now happening just with some hiking needed


----------



## Newpylong (Oct 3, 2022)

This weekend if the long range holds K is planning to begin snowmaking in North Ridge.


----------



## KustyTheKlown (Oct 3, 2022)

MidnightJester said:


> The Colorado Ski Season is Unofficially Underway!
> 
> 
> It seems that year after year,  images of the first turns of the season that come across our desk are from the good people at Silverton Mountain. This year is no different. The Colorado ski season …
> ...



if you've got the lungs to hike and the will to ski steeps, i can't recommend silverton highly enough


----------



## MidnightJester (Oct 3, 2022)

New winter Forecast like most the Forecasts or are they Muhahhahahahha



			https://www.accuweather.com/en/winter-weather/accuweather-2022-2023-us-winter-forecast/1252283
		


Best Snow hunting to all


----------



## MidnightJester (Oct 4, 2022)

Snowmaking has commenced in North America at Copper Mountain









						Copper Mountain on Instagram: "The first official day of snowmaking is always magical. Spread the winter stoke and drop a ❄️ if you’re ready for November 14th!  #CopperMountain #TheAthletesMountain #Snowmaking #WinterIsComing"
					

Copper Mountain shared a post on Instagram: "The first official day of snowmaking is always magical. Spread the winter stoke and drop a ❄️ if you’re ready for November 14th!  #CopperMountain #TheAthletesMountain #Snowmaking #WinterIsComing". Follow their account to see 3633 posts.




					www.instagram.com


----------



## MidnightJester (Oct 6, 2022)

5 to 6 weeks away till Killington Opening day for some early snow turns and spills. The race come Thanksgiving Dinner later 









						Killington World Cup Tickets On Sale Today
					

^Credit: FACEBOOK/Killington Resort The Killington World Cup, while fairly new in the grand scheme of things, has become one of the best traditions in North America. Thousands of spectators flock t…




					unofficialnetworks.com
				













						Snowbird Announces Projected Opening Day & Offseason Improvements
					

Don’t you know about the bird? Yesterday, Snowbird Resort in Utah announce that their projected opening day is November 30th. This is of course dependent on early-season conditions and snowfa…




					unofficialnetworks.com


----------



## skiur (Oct 6, 2022)

MidnightJester said:


> 5 to 6 weeks away till Killington Opening day for some early snow turns and spills. The race come Thanksgiving Dinner later
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I'm hoping for more like 2-3 weeks till Killington opens.  If mother nature allows they definitely will open in October.


----------



## MidnightJester (Oct 6, 2022)

skiur said:


> I'm hoping for more like 2-3 weeks till Killington opens.  If mother nature allows they definitely will open in October.


Someone mentioned that Killington is supposed to kick off full snowmaking this weekend and onward anytime mother nature allows.


----------



## Newpylong (Oct 6, 2022)

They're still eyeing charging Saturday AM in the wee hours if the forecast looks good.


----------



## ss20 (Oct 7, 2022)

Newpylong said:


> They're still eyeing charging Saturday AM in the wee hours if the forecast looks good.



Definitely looks possible!  Rooting for it... seems like they could get in a couple more nights too... snowmakers on standby for Sat night and Sun night?


----------



## skiur (Oct 7, 2022)

ss20 said:


> Definitely looks possible!  Rooting for it... seems like they could get in a couple more nights too... snowmakers on standby for Sat night and Sun night?



Not sure what forecast your looking at but I don't see freezing temps outside of Friday night/Saturday morning.  And that's the forecast for 3500ft.


----------



## Newpylong (Oct 7, 2022)

Yep, that's all it looks like, and getting worse. It will end up being show snow and for training.


----------



## bigbob (Oct 8, 2022)

Snowmaking has started on North Ridge at Killlington.


----------



## Granite1 (Oct 8, 2022)

Stowe, web cam shoot from this morning!


----------



## Smellytele (Oct 11, 2022)

Heard Wildcat was blowing snow today...
Assuming just a test


----------



## MidnightJester (Oct 12, 2022)

Guess you need dirt, rock and road skis this early in the season.









						Crazy New Yorker Makes First Turns On Icy Access Road (Videos)
					

Ron Konowitz might have unofficially scored the first turns on snow on the entire eastern seaboard. That’s gotta be pretty cool to say. Konowitz’s Facebook post from October 8th shows h…




					unofficialnetworks.com


----------



## MidnightJester (Oct 13, 2022)

The COLD air in the North looks good if we add some moisture : ) Starting the middle of next week it looks like some colder evenings and some freezing nights are here for a few days in a row.









						Winter Outlook 2022-23 Has Colder Risks For North, East | The Weather Channel
					

Here is our latest thinking on the upcoming winter. - Articles from The Weather Channel | weather.com




					weather.com


----------



## BodeMiller1 (Oct 13, 2022)

Granite1 said:


> Stowe, web cam shoot from this morning!


Good thing those buildings can't talk. Nice shot.


----------



## BodeMiller1 (Oct 13, 2022)

Too much warm air. Maybe the wind will come out of the north and someone will open, butt it's only Septober.


----------



## MidnightJester (Oct 14, 2022)

How early can snow appear for at a location near you? Regular night time cold weather is just a few weeks and a calendar page flip away









						How Early In The Fall It Has Snowed In Your City | The Weather Channel
					

September and October are the months when the earliest accumulating snow has occurred in many U.S. cities. - Articles from The Weather Channel | weather.com




					weather.com


----------



## raisingarizona (Oct 15, 2022)

I think it’s going to go huge for the east this year.


----------



## MidnightJester (Oct 17, 2022)

Colorado Ski Resorts Projected Opening Dates 2022
					

Quick rundown of projected opening dates for Colorado ski resorts as compiled by KOAA.  Keystone and A-Basin are currently neck and neck to be first. Loveland Ski Area is also hoping to be shortly …




					unofficialnetworks.com
				












						Arizona Saw Some Stunning Snowliage Yesterday
					

It’s looking like snow is in the forecast for the West Coast later this week, but the mountains of Arizona got the goods on Sunday. For those who don’t know, snowliage is when it snows …




					unofficialnetworks.com


----------



## MidnightJester (Oct 17, 2022)

Ullr blows his horn and rejoices for North America as the first true storm of the season is on the Horizon.






						POWDER ALERT! The West Is Expected To Receive A Foot Of Snow!
					

Is this the week that some Western ski resorts like Arapahoe Basin and Loveland open for the season? With powder in the forecast for this weekend, it’s starting to look like it. The latest sn…




					unofficialnetworks.com


----------



## Smellytele (Oct 17, 2022)

Probably could skin Bohemia. UP just got almost a foot.


----------



## MidnightJester (Oct 18, 2022)

A small mountain and a bunny hill with a Magic carpet are the official winner. Hope its nearly free cause $50 is a little steep for a bunny fun time. They say call for early pricing









						The First Ski Resort In North America Opens For The Season In Minnesota
					

“Ain’t this what they’ve been waitin’ for? You ready?”- Meek Mill Update 2:00 p.m. EST: It looks like Wild Mountain has beaten Andes Tower Hills to become the ski reso…




					unofficialnetworks.com
				




If Colorado can pull in anywhere near a foot of snow on the mountain tops this week and weekend plus full snow making they will be open partially in 2 weeks.


----------



## 4aprice (Oct 18, 2022)

MidnightJester said:


> A small mountain and a bunny hill with a Magic carpet are the official winner. Hope its nearly free cause $50 is a little steep for a bunny fun time. They say call for early pricing
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Would a temporary opening count?  I can't imagine they will be able to remain open while once A Basin opens they should be able to remain open.  I'll let others be the judge.  

Mean while I got on the snow last Saturday in the swamp.







First time I've seen a decent line of moguls in there and according to facebook they plan on keeping or refreshing them regularly.  Changes the dynamic for indoors.


----------



## KustyTheKlown (Oct 19, 2022)

you may have just convinced me to go skiing 10 miles from my apartment this weekend


----------



## MidnightJester (Oct 19, 2022)

KustyTheKlown said:


> you may have just convinced me to go skiing 10 miles from my apartment this weekend


The indoor "Big Snow"  is at American Dream Mall in Rutherford NJ. It is 28f and real man-made snow : ) Cost is ($39.99-$49.99) for 2 hours depending on if you book it in as little as a day in advance for the 39.99 even a few same day 39.99 bookings are available.








						Main - Big Snow American Dream | Every Day is a Snow Day
					

Every Day is a Snow Day. Open Daily Make your plans to join us this summer! Let endless winter serve as the perfect backdrop to your next celebration.




					www.bigsnowamericandream.com
				




Looking at the live webcams you could lap the lift in the Daytime as fast as possible almost. The Live webcam runs in the middle of the page from the web link click the play button.


----------



## BodeMiller1 (Oct 19, 2022)

^^^ You have a very nice swamp.


----------



## BodeMiller1 (Oct 19, 2022)

This is live and I smell snow.


----------



## Granite1 (Oct 19, 2022)

MidnightJester said:


> The indoor "Big Snow"  is at American Dream Mall in Rutherford NJ. It is 28f and real man-made snow : ) Cost is ($39.99-$49.99) for 2 hours depending on if you book it in as little as a day in advance for the 39.99 even a few same day 39.99 bookings are available.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Do the cannabis smokers light up on the chair at indoor skiing areas too? What about the boozers, do they throw their Bud Light cans off the chair indoors too?


----------



## KustyTheKlown (Oct 19, 2022)

I’m not sure but I’d bet money that you’re an asshole inside or outside


----------



## BodeMiller1 (Oct 20, 2022)

Granite1 said:


> Do the cannabis smokers light up on the chair at indoor skiing areas too? What about the boozers, do they throw their Bud Light cans off the chair indoors too?


Hmmm... Lets hope not across the board. It's not Killington. Don't think those kinds of things are allowed in that neck of the woods.


----------



## MidnightJester (Oct 20, 2022)

Vermont opening dates are schedueled weather permitting.








						It's not too early to think about that first powder day. Opening day for ski resorts in VT.
					

Dreaming of careening down the mountain on a perfect powder day? You can book lift tickets now as Vermont ski resorts announce their opening day.



					www.burlingtonfreepress.com


----------



## BodeMiller1 (Oct 20, 2022)

MidnightJester said:


> Vermont opening dates are schedueled weather permitting.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


2018 We were skiing in over a foot of fresh on Super Star. This was early say December or so. What was will be again.


----------



## KustyTheKlown (Oct 20, 2022)

lol for almost every place that article says 'no opening day listed'. what a shitty waste of an article. they could have just said 'killington is accepting reservations beginning nov 5'


----------



## timmyc (Oct 21, 2022)

KustyTheKlown said:


> I’m not sure but I’d bet money that you’re an asshole inside or outside


Said the world’s biggest asshole.


----------



## Domeskier (Oct 21, 2022)

KustyTheKlown said:


> you may have just convinced me to go skiing 10 miles from my apartment this weekend



Emailed them this morning - no moguls this weekend but they are planned for next weekend: 

=======================
Hello

We are sorry we will not have moguls this weekend but they are planned for the following weekend. 

The Big Snow Team


----------



## 4aprice (Oct 22, 2022)

Good detective work Dome.  Last week was the first time (of 4) that I have seen them there.  Guess it's going to be an on/off thing we will have to pay attention to.  Much more fun when there.


----------



## Smellytele (Oct 22, 2022)

NOAA releases annual winter outlook: Here’s what to expect in New England
					

The National Oceanic and Atmospheric Administration has released its annual winter outlook.




					www.yahoo.com


----------



## BodeMiller1 (Oct 22, 2022)

It is probably glare out around OZ, butt in looking for snow. I have found a new planet or possible black hole.
So, I got that going for me.
Never mind, it's a confirmed UFO, nothing to see here.


----------



## MidnightJester (Oct 22, 2022)

Looking at Vermont's 14 day weather pattern is very unhappy to the Ski mountains for snowmaking. At least they should get their snowmaking reservoirs and rivers to good levels


----------



## MidnightJester (Oct 23, 2022)

3 American Ski Areas Are OPEN For Skiing This Weekend
					

Early snowfall and colder temps in the midwest has allowed three ski areas to get up and running for the 2022/23 ski season. That’s right, you can go make October ski turns right here in the …




					unofficialnetworks.com


----------



## slatham (Oct 23, 2022)

MidnightJester said:


> Looking at Vermont's 14 day weather pattern is very unhappy to the Ski mountains for snowmaking. At least they should get their snowmaking reservoirs and rivers to good levels


Yup, hoping for an early Nov pattern change. Worry that with La Niña the change will be slow, and not strong. Feels a lot like last year.


----------



## MidnightJester (Oct 24, 2022)

Looks like 2022-2023 triple La Nina is strenging and parking itself for the winter until spring. Little or no break up till late winter. The Canadian CanSIPS model is a little too warm and dry for my liking lol.









						Winter 2022/2023 Forecast: October Update for the United States, Canada, and Europe, shows the La Nina influence growing as we head toward Winter
					

Winter 2022/2023 forecast update for the United States, Canada, and Europe shows temperature, pressure and snowfall patterns under the La Nina influence




					www.severe-weather.eu


----------



## tumbler (Oct 24, 2022)

November snow in New England generally means dry December into January.


----------



## MidnightJester (Oct 24, 2022)

The 2022-2023 Ski season if off to a decent start in the Middle of the Country.









						Colorado Ski Season Begins As Arapahoe Basin Celebrates Opening Day
					

Living in Colorado means there’s plenty to do when ski season isn’t active. You can mountain bike, hike, visit one of the many national parks, ride scenic trains, play disc golf, climb,…




					unofficialnetworks.com
				












						Loveland Could Open Later This Week!
					

Loveland Ski Area tipped their caps to neighbor Arapahoe Basin Ski Area as they took the crown as the first ski resort open in Colorado. Loveland and Arapahoe Basin used to have some epic battles i…




					unofficialnetworks.com
				












						Utah Sees Its First Major Powder Day Of The Season
					

Utah got a lot of snow over the weekend, and you could say the vibes right now are pretty, pretty good. After having a dry start to their fall, the Beehive state got a significant start on their sk…




					unofficialnetworks.com
				












						First Avalanche Reported In Utah
					

Higher elevations of Utah’s Wasatch Mountains were buried by more than 2 feet of snow over the weekend. None of Utah’s ski resorts are open yet, but that didn’t stop the masses fr…




					unofficialnetworks.com


----------



## SteezyYeeter (Oct 24, 2022)

MidnightJester said:


> The 2022-2023 Ski season if off to a decent start in the Middle of the Country.


Yup! Time to start a '22-'23 season thread?


----------



## MidnightJester (Oct 25, 2022)

Now if this will only come to the North East and Vermont.








						Meteorologist Chris Tomer Forecasts More Snow In The West This Week
					

This past weekend brought a very solid amount of snow to a good number of ski resorts on the western half of the United States. Alta built up 25″ of snow,  Big Sky received 12-24″, and …




					unofficialnetworks.com


----------



## slatham (Oct 26, 2022)

We need a wholesale pattern change and the models are not even hinting at one until after the first week of November and more like mid-month.


----------



## NYDB (Oct 26, 2022)

looking forward to hiking and mountain biking in shorts and t shirt in VT this and next week.   

This is going to the norm moving forward.  warmer falls.  get used to it.


----------



## Smellytele (Oct 26, 2022)

NYDB said:


> looking forward to hiking and mountain biking in shorts and t shirt in VT this and next week.
> 
> This is going to the norm moving forward.  warmer falls.  get used to it.


2 or 3 years of a “warm” autumn is not a norm going forward. We get get to 10 years then maybe.


----------



## NYDB (Oct 26, 2022)

Smellytele said:


> 2 or 3 years of a “warm” autumn is not a norm going forward. We get get to 10 years then maybe.


ok.  how about 50 years?


I didn't think this was something up for debate.  there are a million studies about it online and they are pretty conclusive.  

we are the frog in the pot.


----------



## skiur (Oct 26, 2022)

Can't really argue that the climate is warmer the last 30 years.  Cause of it can be argued but that it is happening is a fact.


----------



## MidnightJester (Oct 26, 2022)

> NYDB said:
> 
> 
> > I didn't think this was something up for debate. there are a million studies about it online and they are pretty conclusive.
> ...


While the frogs and amphibians are all having serious issues its chemicals which are their downfall. Slow boiling water or not.

And the heat map you are using and a lot of the similar warming maps are all based on ground stations in the middle of urban environments that never existed when the stations were put together.

Driving through NYC and most major urban cities you can see a 5 degree to 10 degree jump in temperature entering and leaving the cities. Every thing around you is a heater. People, lights, buildings, asphalt and concrete are a heat sink to boot.

Our time scales are off as we are basing it on our lifespan that is too short in cosmic standards. Long before our industrialization we were a Ice ball and a Fire ball, a Dust ball and a Drowning world many times over. No human influence in those. The Sun's output and our spin in the the solar system and universe are our major driving forces on much our world changes. Throw in Major Volcanos and and this world will change no matter what. We do add effect but not to the extent that some like to believe.

Life in the future will be interesting because most of humanity cant' survive a ice age ever again. Most of the world will die if it ever happens. There is no Shoveling or getting rid of 100's to thousands of feet of snow and Ice.


----------



## Smellytele (Oct 26, 2022)

Does 3 degrees make you want to put shorts on and hike compared to going skiing?


----------



## MidnightJester (Oct 26, 2022)

Snow and Rain on the way. Happy Upper-Midwest and Colorado and not-so happy Vermont and the North East.









						Tracking The Next Storm From The Rockies To The Northeast - Videos from The Weather Channel
					

Meteorologist Domenica Davis has the latest forecast. - Videos from The Weather Channel | weather.com




					weather.com
				












						Chance Of Development For Two Areas Of Disturbed Weather In The Atlantic - Videos from The Weather Channel
					

Meteorologist Domenica Davis has the latest forecast. - Videos from The Weather Channel | weather.com




					weather.com


----------



## Smellytele (Oct 26, 2022)

MidnightJester said:


> Snow and Rain on the way. Happy Upper-Midwest and Colorado and not-so happy Vermont and the North East.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Too early preseason to care much about rain. Now if it was raining the week before thanksgiving and warm temps in the forecast then …


----------



## MidnightJester (Oct 27, 2022)

Colorado is storming on the North American snow scene. Send just a little of your white stuff this way please









						BREAKING: Winter Park To Open On Halloween (Earliest Ever)
					

BOOOOOOM! Just like that Winter Park Resort has come out of nowhere and announced that they will open for Winter ’22-’23 on Monday, October 31st. It will mark the resort’s earlies…




					unofficialnetworks.com
				












						October Is Ending In Colorado With SNOW (Photos + Opening Days)
					

^Credit: FACEBOOK/Vail As of today, October 27th, Arapahoe Basin is the lone ski area that’s open in the great state of Colorado, but that will change tomorrow when Keystone opens for the sea…




					unofficialnetworks.com


----------



## MidnightJester (Oct 28, 2022)

Talk about white snow happiness building. These early storms for the west coast are going to give them one of the better Ski resort starts if it keeps up just a little bit longer.









						Powder Alert- Canada- Powder Watch Sierra and Rockies with the first Sierra storm due next week!
					

Summary:  Coastal and interior BC will benefit from heavy snow this weekend into early next week with 2 systems. Snow levels are rising to 5500-6500 feet. Colder air arrives by Monday/Tuesday and drops into the Sierra bringing its first measurable snowfall for the season. That moves into the...



					powderchasers.com
				












						We're Issuing A Powder Alert For Canada, Sierras & Rockies!
					

Forecast from Powderchasers.com POWDER ALERT- CANADA- POWDER WATCH SIERRA AND ROCKIES WITH THE FIRST SIERRA STORM DUE NEXT WEEK! 10/28/2022 Summary: Coastal and interior BC will benefit from heavy …




					unofficialnetworks.com


----------



## Smellytele (Oct 29, 2022)

Cannon blowing out the mice...


----------



## MidnightJester (Oct 31, 2022)

Snow and more snow, Lets go snow.








						POWDER ALERT - Western US To Recieve Major Snow This Week
					

Moisture arrived in Washington on Sunday morning (Rain at most ski areas) and will gradually work further south throughout Monday and Tuesday. In Washington, precipitation rates will peak on Monday morning, with hourly snowfall rates picking up as cooler temps move into the PNW. Snow showers...



					powderchasers.com


----------



## MidnightJester (Nov 3, 2022)

Powder Alert! West To Receive *MAJOR* Snow This Week (Up To 56")
					

Our friends over at Powderchasers are forecasting a “MAJOR” snow storm to sweep across the west over the next few days. Here are expected storm totals through Friday: North Cascades: 2-…




					unofficialnetworks.com
				












						POWDER ALERT - Western US To Recieve Major Snow This Week
					

Moisture arrived in Washington on Sunday morning (Rain at most ski areas) and will gradually work further south throughout Monday and Tuesday. In Washington, precipitation rates will peak on Monday morning, with hourly snowfall rates picking up as cooler temps move into the PNW. Snow showers...



					powderchasers.com


----------



## MidnightJester (Nov 4, 2022)

26-inch storm helps Colorado ski area start season with roughly 1/3 of terrain open | OutThere Colorado
					

Notorious for often getting the most snow in the state among local resorts, Wolf Creek Ski Area is at it again, opening their southwest Colorado location with approximately 30 percent




					www.outtherecolorado.com


----------



## machski (Nov 5, 2022)

Now I see Southern California will be opening ahead of the NE with Mountain High planning to open by Thursday to passholders only then the weekend for all and Veterans will ski for free on Friday.  They already have made a good foot of base and a storm coming in this weekend has forecasted 1 to 2 feet of snow for them.  Good on them.


----------



## slatham (Nov 5, 2022)

Temperature step down to start Monday. Maybe K blows for a bit. Then next Saturday a true cold blast. Hopefully a pattern change and not transient. But definitely an opportunity for a few (several?) days to make snow.


----------



## MidnightJester (Nov 5, 2022)

Look at that beautiful cold White stuff coming to the West coast. Come on cold cross Country storm pattern somewhere and sometime.








						Deep Atmospheric River To Bring Deep Powder Next Week!
					

Forecast from Powderchasers.com DEEP ATMOSPHERIC RIVER THIS WEEKEND FOLLOWED BY FRIGID TEMPS AND DEEP POWDER NEXT WEEK. 11/04/2022 Overall Powder pattern:  Warm air with rain/snow for mid elevation…




					unofficialnetworks.com
				












						Deep Atmospheric River this weekend followed by frigid temps and deep powder next week.
					

Overall Powder pattern:  Warm air with rain/snow for mid elevations and rain at the bases of most of the Cascades this weekend will change to all snow in the later period. Wet snow is likely above 7,000 feet in the Rockies this weekend and some spots could be deep at the summits. Next week...



					powderchasers.com


----------



## MidnightJester (Nov 6, 2022)




----------



## Kingslug20 (Nov 6, 2022)

Hope the forecast for stowe holds..big temp drop.
It was 73 today in Burlington..oy


----------



## Smellytele (Nov 6, 2022)

What rain for next Friday and Saturday?


----------



## MidnightJester (Nov 6, 2022)

Smellytele said:


> What rain for next Friday and Saturday?


Will mark that one off as topping of ponds and streams before the North East kicks off Snowmaking : )


----------



## machski (Nov 6, 2022)

Unless the cold Tuesday fades by the time we get there, I almost guarantee at least 2 areas will be making snow Tuesday night in New England.


----------



## MidnightJester (Nov 6, 2022)

machski said:


> Unless the cold Tuesday fades by the time we get there, I almost guarantee at least 2 areas will be making snow Tuesday night in New England.


Would think they would try to build a pile or two if it can withstand the little warm up and weekend storms coming Friday into Saturday

Hey SNOW sending just a little to the East coast and the North East at some point soon would be nice








						Solitude Mountain Resort, UT, Pushes up Opening Day to Nov. 11, Making for Earliest Opening Since 2013 - SnowBrains
					

All the early season snowfall Utah has been getting has prompted Solitude Mountain Resort in Utah to push its opening day up to next Friday, Nov. 11.  It’ll be the earliest the resort has opened since 2013.  On opening day this year, the resort will be hosting a party with a performing DJ and...




					snowbrains.com
				












						Solitude Announces Earliest Opening Day Since 2013
					

Solitude Mountain Resort (Utah) has just announced that they will open for the season on Friday, November 11th! It marks their earliest opening day since 2013. The resort has yet to announce which …




					unofficialnetworks.com


----------



## tumbler (Nov 7, 2022)

I have to admit I've been loving this weather especially with the shorter days.  Snow will come.  Thanksgiving was never a skiing holiday until recently.


----------



## Smellytele (Nov 7, 2022)

tumbler said:


> I have to admit I've been loving this weather especially with the shorter days.  Snow will come.  Thanksgiving was never a skiing holiday until recently.


Always skied the day after thanksgiving. Used to be my first day of the season.


----------



## Ski2LiveLive2Ski (Nov 7, 2022)

Stowe announced 4runner quad open 11/18!


----------



## MidnightJester (Nov 7, 2022)

Lake Tahoe and Mammoth on the West coast are looking at possible  2'ft -3'ft Feet plus of snow Ohhhh myyyyy 













						Colorado resort opens 90% of terrain thanks to big early season snow | OutThere Colorado
					

Getting more than three feet of snow on mountain to-date, Wolf Creek Ski Area, in southwest Colorado, is off to a great start this ski season. After initially opening 30




					www.outtherecolorado.com


----------



## Smellytele (Nov 7, 2022)

MidnightJester said:


> Lake Tahoe and Mammoth on the West coast are looking at possible  2'ft -3'ft Feet plus of snow Ohhhh myyyyy


If you aren’t going there why do you torture yourself looking?


----------



## MidnightJester (Nov 7, 2022)

Smellytele said:


> If you aren’t going there why do you torture yourself looking?


Because it is better then the current look of the North East mountains and mostly because I look at it as a US total snow globe that is just getting going and will be here eventually : ( One of his reports will eventually flow into the North East or maybe a Good Blizzard will come to us that will make us smile like that storm could if it was here.


----------



## MidnightJester (Nov 13, 2022)

Here comes the seasons first good snow and the first of hopefully many inches of snow to fall on Vermont, New York and the North East this season.


----------



## ThatGuy (Nov 13, 2022)

Can’t wait, hopefully be skiing Thanksgiving weekend.


----------



## MidnightJester (Nov 13, 2022)

The NorthEast and Vermont finally getting a mention and making it onto the tail end of the Mountain snow weather forecast radar.


----------



## ThatGuy (Nov 15, 2022)

View attachment trim.367072B0-B711-4252-A18D-3FE3B97C4032.MOV


----------



## ThatGuy (Nov 15, 2022)

View attachment trim.FFD2E76D-C1B9-4EC3-8190-15BEE4C1F01F.MOV


----------



## zyk (Nov 15, 2022)

And so it begins...


----------



## MidnightJester (Nov 16, 2022)

It's Snowing At Ski Resorts Across Vermont (Photos/Videos)
					

Remember just 10 days ago when it was 70 degrees+ across New England? Yeah. That sucked. Let’s hope today’s snow storm is a sign of a long and snowy cold snap ahead. Vermont ski resorts…




					unofficialnetworks.com


----------



## MidnightJester (Nov 18, 2022)

This will be nice if this updated normal to a cooler trend settles in for the North. Maybe the storms that come our way will stay mostly snow this season instead of shifting to "Unhappy snow"


----------



## MidnightJester (Nov 21, 2022)

The new weather front coming through this Thanksgiving weekend to the North East is looking to be a little too warm at town levels throughout most of VT. Here's hoping the Mountain elevation above town and the more northerly mountains grab more snow then rain.


----------



## MidnightJester (Dec 2, 2022)

Possible Back to Back storm systems will be rolling across the country starting next week. There will be mixed precipitation in the first system for the North East this upcoming week around Wednesday/Thursday with midweek rain and/or freezing sleet and a possible multi day snowmaking system starting Sunday the 11th of December.


----------



## MidnightJester (Dec 12, 2022)

Incoming storm front that might make it to the North East. Here's to hoping it pans out




__





						Loading…
					





					www.accuweather.com
				











						Major Winter Storm Prompts Blizzard Warnings In The Plains | Weather.com
					

Here's what we're expecting from this widespread winter storm in the week ahead. - Articles from The Weather Channel | weather.com




					weather.com


----------



## MidnightJester (Dec 13, 2022)

Incoming storm is getting closer to kickoff time. What, Where and when we will see 





Best Snow-Hunting to all : )~


----------



## skef (Dec 14, 2022)




----------



## 2Planker (Dec 14, 2022)

MWV is right in that sweet spot, 18"-24"
Love being on the Eastern side of a mt range


----------



## KustyTheKlown (Dec 14, 2022)

lol the colors on that map give me a probably unhealthy amount of confidence about going to rutland tomorrow evening via 87 to Whitehall.


----------



## MidnightJester (Dec 17, 2022)

First Nor'easter Storm totals from South to North Vermont. Best Snowhunting to all : )~

Mount Snow 24"+
Stratton 24"
Okemo 27"
Killington 22"
Sugarbush 22" +
Mad River Glen 23"
Bolton Valley 14"
Stowe 10" +
Smugglers Notch 14"
Jaypeak 12"+


----------



## 2Planker (Dec 17, 2022)

MidnightJester said:


> First Nor'easter Storm totals from South to North Vermont. Best Snowhunting to all : )~
> 
> Mount Snow 24"+
> Stratton 24"
> ...


Wildcat will be close to 30” maybe more…
24” was at 9am and it continued all day. 
27” on the deck in Conway at 1,000’


----------



## MidnightJester (Dec 19, 2022)

Incoming pre-Christmas storm not looking too good for the North East as a whole this weekend. If it comes in as it is looking Its going to lock in a frozen base if the 1/2 to inch of rain comes in followed by the teens at night with single digit and "minus" Windchill's possible for days. Going to take the next decent storm to make the trails and woods fun and "safer again" because ice and trails are not much fun and woods and ice are zero fun. Grab whatever trails and woods you can till then : )

Lets go snowmakers : )~

After this storm Its looking like the next decent storm with snowmaking till then will allow most mountains to get most Lift areas and trails open by new years it seems now.


----------



## KustyTheKlown (Dec 19, 2022)

dot gov is holding on to a snowy solution for sugarloaf, which is where i will be from 12/27-31. i know this is almost certainly not going to verify, but I'm hanging my hope on it for now... at least i will be in the thick of family xmas while the wet comes in, and then hopefully some resurfacing before i arrive on 27th, and then some snow chances 28-30th.






						National Weather Service
					






					forecast.weather.gov


----------



## KustyTheKlown (Dec 19, 2022)

the gfs also packs a punch on the back-end. I'm not giving up hope yet!


----------



## SnowRock (Dec 19, 2022)

I’m hoping northern vt can eek out some front end and a back end thump to at least help


----------



## cdskier (Dec 19, 2022)

This is what happens when people start talking about storms too early and saying things like "looks like this will be the year to break the holiday curse". That jinxed it...

That said, there is still time for things to change. The energy for this storm should only be coming onshore out west today so then it will be better sampled and give the models better data to work with.


----------



## MidnightJester (Dec 19, 2022)

cdskier said:


> This is what happens when people start talking about storms too early and saying things like "looks like this will be the year to break the holiday curse". That jinxed it...
> 
> That said, there is still time for things to change. The energy for this storm should only be coming onshore out west today so then it will be better sampled and give the models better data to work with.



Mother nature and Ullr will do what they do where they do it unless we can hack that Govt weather modification satellite with Musk's help : ) hehehhe

That being said I am liking the active jet streams and systems dragging both across and up the states. Winter is looking bright for snow lovers and its not even winter yet. We have had I think 2 or 3 very late or after hurricane season systems form and gone so this is a very different year so far for weather patterns with the triple dip La-Nina and the sun doing its thing.

The recent Volcano activity this year is also throwing some X factors into the weather patterns worldwide








						January's Hunga Tonga Eruption Causes Significant Cooling Event in the Stratosphere, Might Affect This Winter and the Next
					

The Hunga Tonga eruption in January caused a significant cooling event in the Stratosphere. An expert explains how this might affect the current winter season and the next.




					www.natureworldnews.com
				






			https://www.washingtonpost.com/climate-environment/2022/08/05/volcano-eruption-tonga-record-climate/
		










						Volcanoes, La Nina, And Other Factors For Winter Commodities (NYSEARCA:UNG)
					

What is a negative NAO index and how it could affect winter weather? Second half of December should be cold and snowy for the eastern U.S. and Europe. Click here to learn more.




					seekingalpha.com


----------



## machski (Dec 19, 2022)

MidnightJester said:


> Incoming pre-Christmas storm not looking too good for the North East as a whole this weekend. If it comes in as it is looking Its going to lock in a frozen base if the 1/2 to inch of rain comes in followed by the teens at night with single digit and "minus" Windchill's possible for days. Going to take the next decent storm to make the trails and woods fun and "safer again" because ice and trails are not much fun and woods and ice are zero fun. Grab whatever trails and woods you can till then : )
> 
> Lets go snowmakers : )~
> 
> After this storm Its looking like the next decent storm with snowmaking till then will allow most mountains to get most Lift areas and trails open by new years it seems now.


Only half an inch of warm liquid?  Many of the models I have seen are showing potential of 1.5-2 inches of liquid crap.  If that happens with highs spiking towards 50, flooding and rapid water erosion of the snowpack will be concerns.  Reminds me of several Christmases ago, the brooks were absolutely raging out of the culvert tubes at SR.  Looked apocalyptic, really hope we don't get a replay of that.


----------



## KustyTheKlown (Dec 20, 2022)

i hate it that i am now considering tremblant for next week. i said i would never go back on a holiday and now i am considering going between xmas and new years. barf. but they should fare better out of this next system than anywhere in new england. i have til 4 pm on 12/24 to cancel my sugarloaf hotel. fuckin a. i really wanted to ski sugarloaf. indecisive. annoyed.


----------



## MidnightJester (Dec 23, 2022)

So the pre Christmas day storm of 12/22-12/23 (Winter storm Elliott) overnight snow totals from south to north Vermont

MtSnow 3" now rain
Okemo 6" now rain
Killington 7" now rain
Stowe 3" now rain
Smugglers Notch 3" now rain
Jaypeak 2" now rain

Rain totals are already over a inch almost everywhere and approaching 2 inches of rain mid Vermont. Uggggggg

This is going to be a interesting weather mix to throw into the most extreme temperature swings. It is one of the coldest flash freeze swings of the last decade and or century depending on where you live they are claiming.

Our Northeast mountains are going (Snow rain Snow) into terribly cold wind chills and wind gusts. Whoever is the first to testify to the ice skating rink on mountains wins the going at all cost this weekend. Crowds and possibly worst ice condition's for a Christmas weekend in a long time.


----------



## skiur (Dec 23, 2022)

Snow loss doesn't look to be so bad, and they have 3 days of grooming and snowmaking before the hordes start skiing on Tues.  I don't think it will be that bad.


----------



## MidnightJester (Dec 23, 2022)

skiur said:


> Snow loss doesn't look to be so bad, and they have 3 days of grooming and snowmaking before the hordes start skiing on Tues.  I don't think it will be that bad.


The Snow loss will be minimal thankfully, The Ice on the trails and in the woods will the issue more then coverage.


----------



## skiur (Dec 23, 2022)

MidnightJester said:


> The Snow loss will de minimal thankfully, The Ice on the trails and in the woods will the issue more then coverage.


The trees and nats are out until we get more snow but most of the hordes that ski Xmas week stay on the groomers which they have time to fix.  Things seemed a lot worse 3 days ago, I think we mostly dodged a bullet with this one


----------



## MidnightJester (Dec 23, 2022)

Killington has shut down all lifts today at 12:30 and lodges at 1:00pm and most other mountains had all types of wind and lift holds. Delayed openings tomorrow most likely.


----------



## Kingslug20 (Dec 23, 2022)

More egg nog is needed...


----------



## Kingslug20 (Dec 24, 2022)

4 inches on my table on the deck...wind is howling.....


----------



## MidnightJester (Dec 24, 2022)

Most Vermont ski mountains are listing delayed openings and warnings with tough frozen conditions on mountain.

Okemo is warning more then once that everything is frozen and to "be careful" twice. Killington is offering refunds for yesterday and today's conditions (i think) if you made the trip there. There is a link on their website for refunds.  Can anyone speak to the level of frozen glaze or layer of ice in the snow around.

Killington was able to Open bear mountains and drop ropes and open 9 new trails from (95 to 104) out of the backend of the storm and the work they did from closing yesterday to opening today. Edit on closing Killington reached 115 trails open currently : ) Now to keep the base into January


----------



## MidnightJester (Dec 24, 2022)

Stowe, Smugglers and Jay Peak are saying they pulled 8" - 10" of snow out of the last 24hrs with this storm.


----------



## skimagic (Dec 24, 2022)

MidnightJester said:


> Stowe, Smugglers and Jay Peak are saying they pulled 8" - 10" of snow out of the last 24hrs with this storm.


Yeah but is that pre rain or post rain?


----------



## skiur (Dec 24, 2022)

Definitely dodged a bullet, net positive at K and the skiing actually wasn't that bad today.  I'm assuming anyplace north of K had a similar outcome.


----------



## MidnightJester (Dec 24, 2022)

skimagic said:


> of snow Yeah but is that pre rain or post rain?



It is like 60%/40% with the 60% coming after the rain or mixed in with it. They had 2"-3" of snow before the change over to rain according to their sites over the last couple of days


----------



## Kingslug20 (Dec 24, 2022)

Tremblant got slammed...power outages..2 feet so far...
This storm is nuts!


----------



## Edd (Dec 25, 2022)

All things considered, Gunstock is skiing surprisingly well today. Was expecting worse.


----------



## abc (Dec 25, 2022)

Edd said:


> All things considered, Gunstock is skiing surprisingly well today. Was expecting worse.


What did you expect? What did you actually found?


----------



## Kingslug20 (Dec 25, 2022)

Bolton valley...no ice at all..and some powder stashes..


----------



## djd66 (Dec 25, 2022)

Kingslug20 said:


> Bolton valley...no ice at all..and some powder stashes..View attachment 55547View attachment 55548View attachment 55549View attachment 55550


That looks awesome and promising! Looks like you had a great day.


----------



## Kingslug20 (Dec 25, 2022)

Might go back tomorrow...


----------



## Edd (Dec 25, 2022)

abc said:


> What did you expect? What did you actually found?


A glacier. It’s not one.


----------



## JimG. (Dec 25, 2022)

All good news!


----------



## MidnightJester (Dec 29, 2022)

8,000-Mile Atmospheric River Stretching From Indonesia to US West Coast Forecast To Drop Feet of Snow This Week - SnowBrains
					

“Atompheric River or Pinapple Express?  Moisture from with this system extends to Indonesia!” – US National Weather Service Boise, ID, 12/27/22 The atmospheric river impacting the US West Coast today is tapping into a moisture plume that stretches 8,000-miles to Indonesia. Wow! This wet, warm...




					snowbrains.com
				












						Storm Arrives at Palisades Tahoe, CA | 5 Feet Snow Predicted - SnowBrains
					

The storm has arrived at Palisades Tahoe, CA. In the past 12 hours, it has already received 5” of new snow at the summit, with up to 5 feet




					snowbrains.com


----------



## Kingslug20 (Dec 29, 2022)

Our river...will be a bit different.


----------



## MidnightJester (Dec 29, 2022)

Kingslug20 said:


> Our river...will be a bit different.


Yes unfortunately we have a 6 to 7 day forecast that is a tad on the wet side  but I see better temperatures and snow in the longer range forecasts. Snow making ponds and rivers to draw on should be in good shape for most of the remaining winter now


----------



## Kingslug20 (Dec 29, 2022)

Going to be a big recovery....a bit thin out there...


----------



## MidnightJester (Dec 30, 2022)

Upcoming week might not be so bad if you can dodge the rain. Maybe its a 1/2" spread out on the weekend and then 1" of rain later in the week

(12/30/22) Friday trail counts pre warm-wet week

Mount Snow 45/86
Okemo 67/122
Stratton 60/99
Killington 95/155
Sugarbush 95/111
Stowe 50/128
Smugglers Notch 27/78
Jay Peak 24/81


----------



## Kingslug20 (Dec 30, 2022)




----------



## jimmywilson69 (Dec 30, 2022)

That's what I call "sugarbush open"


----------



## MidnightJester (Dec 30, 2022)

jimmywilson69 said:


> That's what I call "sugarbush open"


Proud that a mountain would open that trail hehehe. Skis and Boards might not like it but it is what we have to work with but it is open : )


----------



## Kingslug20 (Dec 30, 2022)

And that's why I've been skiing there mostly...as my epic pass sits unused for now.
Kids are all over these trails...and making it down no prob..
Beats boring groomers...


----------



## raisingarizona (Dec 30, 2022)

Kingslug20 said:


> Our river...will be a bit different.


To be fair, this system is raining on and off at the California ski areas as well.

And with the right skis groomers don't have to be all that boring.


----------



## Kingslug20 (Dec 30, 2022)

Going to try out my new head kore 105s tomorrow..


----------



## flakeydog (Dec 30, 2022)

At least Cliffs is under a running lift you have to ride so there should be no surprise there. Encore usually has a little less snow than Cliffs so if you see one you can draw your conclusion about the other. That's why we love Sugarbush, free parking and a free stone grind on select runs! Limited time only until the next dump... Ski the East!


----------



## Kingslug20 (Dec 31, 2022)

Looks like about 14 hour R event...hopefully that's it...Sunday looks clear..


----------



## MidnightJester (Jan 2, 2023)

Rain round *1* results not too great but hanging in there. Unfortunately there is round *2* and 1/2" to another 1" of (bad snow) lol

 Fridays (12/30/2022) trail count pre warm-wet week till Mondays (1/2/2023) trail counts

Mount Snow 45/86  ---- 42/86
Okemo 67/122 ---- 68/126 "interesting on-the-snow app lists 122 trails and Okemo site list 126 trails total"
Stratton 60/99 ---- 43/99
Killington 95/155 ---- 64/155
Sugarbush 95/111 ----  45/111
Stowe 50/128 ---- 34/128
Smugglers Notch 27/78 ---- 19/78
Jay Peak 24/81 ---- 18/81


----------



## MidnightJester (Jan 4, 2023)

By Friday and the start of the weekend we get to start a turn around of some kind hopefully.








						New England's Back To Square One After Rain & Warm Temperatures Melt Snowpack
					

It once again feels like Groundhog Day in New England as it’s raining for the second straight day. The start of the season for the Northeast was dire, as rain and warm weather kept mountains …




					unofficialnetworks.com


----------



## 4aprice (Jan 5, 2023)

Torture I say.



My son is at Brighton Utah today and rubbing it in


----------



## Dickc (Jan 5, 2023)

I guess I picked a good winter to NOT be able to ski so far.  Had an injection in my back, and if it does something positive, I might be able to go take some easy turns somewhere.


----------



## Kingslug20 (Jan 5, 2023)

Booked Utah for 26th....quick trip...


----------



## ThatGuy (Jan 5, 2023)

Kingslug20 said:


> Booked Utah for 26th....quick trip...


We need the Slug effect asap…


----------



## MidnightJester (Jan 5, 2023)

Not sure when but the next polar snap will be back. 








						NASA: Weather Whiplash - What Caused the Recent Flip From Extreme Cold to Unseasonably Warm - SnowBrains
					

In late December, many Americans reached for cold-weather gear as a blast of unusually cold Arctic air poured south and fueled a travel nightmare around Christmas.




					snowbrains.com


----------



## Kingslug20 (Jan 5, 2023)

ThatGuy said:


> We need the Slug effect asap…


Working on it...


----------



## MidnightJester (Jan 6, 2023)

We are cold enough for snowmaking and terrain expansion again. Now if Mother Nature can throw us a winter wonderland Nor'easter of any size.!! Happily there is a little real snow in VT today.

It will be mild triumph for the Mountains and resorts if they can make snow tonight and add some trails for the weekend crowds on Saturday and Sunday

Mount Snow 31/86
Okemo 62/126
Killington 59/155
Stowe 38/128


----------



## Dickc (Jan 6, 2023)

Meanwhile out at Snowbird:









						Snowbird Tram Lifts and Gates on Instagram: "Happy New year and good morning from the top of Peruvian👀 The dig out begins! 📸: @jade3563"
					

Snowbird Tram Lifts and Gates shared a post on Instagram: "Happy New year and good morning from the top of Peruvian👀 The dig out begins! 📸: @jade3563". Follow their account to see 47 posts.




					www.instagram.com


----------



## Kingslug20 (Jan 6, 2023)

I can't read west reports...makes me want a drink..or 9 or 10...


----------



## KustyTheKlown (Jan 6, 2023)

lookin better than bad at loon at the moment...

full coverage. steady snowfall.

<iframe width="1156" height="650" src="



" title="Live at Loon Mountain" frameborder="0" allow="accelerometer; autoplay; clipboard-write; encrypted-media; gyroscope; picture-in-picture; web-share" allowfullscreen></iframe>


----------



## MidnightJester (Jan 6, 2023)

Incoming weather with no near-end in sight for the west coast. Hopefully some of moisture can continue across the country with our current cold forecast coming up








						Atmospheric Rivers: How They Work, and How El Niño and La Niña Affect Them - SnowBrains
					

This article was originally published on climate.gov When rivers reach the sky Guest co-author Dr. Kai-Chih Tseng is a postdoctoral research scientist at Princeton University and the NOAA Geophysical Fluid Dynamics Laboratory who is an expert on climate variability and prediction, including the...




					snowbrains.com
				












						NASA: Atmospheric River Lashes California - SnowBrains
					

Just four days after heavy rain hit California, the state was drenched with another atmospheric river on January 4 and 5, 2023.




					snowbrains.com


----------



## MidnightJester (Jan 7, 2023)

With the Holidays mostly behind us and *2* rounds of rain with a 5 day warm spell here are the 11:00am conditions the Vermont mountains can put out for fun.

Fridays (12/30/2022) trail count  /  Saturday (1/7/2023) trail count

Mount Snow         45/86 ----- 30/86
Okemo                  67/126 ---- 64/126
Stratton                 60/99 ----- 42/99
Killington               95/155 ---- 61/155
Sugarbush             95/111 ---- 43/111
Stowe                    50/128 ---- 38/128
Smugglers Notch  27/78 ----- 18/78
Jay Peak                 24/81 ----- 18/81


----------



## FBGM (Jan 7, 2023)

Welcome to forecast flip in 2 days. Warm, rain for MLK - atleast in mid to southern New England. 

2 days ago we had 3 days of snowmaking temps. Now we have none. And rain.


----------



## Kingslug20 (Jan 7, 2023)

If that happens....


----------



## urungus (Jan 7, 2023)

Kingslug20 said:


> If that happens....View attachment 55864


In related news … https://www.theguardian.com/uk-news...d-by-cellmates-singing-leaving-on-a-jet-plane


----------



## ThatGuy (Jan 7, 2023)

This page is worth following just for the egoistic rants


----------



## Kingslug20 (Jan 7, 2023)

I just stick my nose out the door...


----------



## FBGM (Jan 7, 2023)

Every Facebook “meteorologist” thinks they are the best. And they alway get butthurt when they are wrong.


----------



## urungus (Jan 7, 2023)

When Facebook Groups Turn Ugly: A Response to Skiology Matt — VT SKI + RIDE
					

Northeast Skiology's Matthew Bramble makes unfounded and false allegations. Skiology Matt attacks members of Northeast Clownology and others.




					vtskiandride.com


----------

